# Whitewall Wednesday - Show your favorite balloon bicycles running whitewall tires



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 23, 2022)

*One of my favorite originals to start this thread ... Ridden not Hidden




*


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 23, 2022)

Not mine...but like it


----------



## MrMonark13 (Nov 23, 2022)

She’s a work in progress! Credit for the chrome fenders goes to @Krakatoa!


----------



## Rollo (Nov 23, 2022)

'35 Colson ...


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## hzqw2l (Nov 23, 2022)

46 Schwinn.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 23, 2022)

Crusty Panther


----------



## ian (Nov 23, 2022)

My only one with whitewall tires.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 23, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> View attachment 1738151
> Not mine...but like it



THAY '' DO '' EXIST !!!! LO lo LO  i KNEW IT......


----------



## mrg (Nov 23, 2022)

41 WF running WW!


----------



## phantom (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Tony M (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## hzqw2l (Nov 23, 2022)

In for the winter.


----------



## Greg47 (Nov 23, 2022)

Here is my 1980 Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe with whitehall tires, comfortable seat and layback seatpost.


----------



## Kramai88 (Nov 23, 2022)

.


----------



## 39zep (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 23, 2022)

1940 Elgin, 4-Star Sport Model.


----------



## dasberger (Nov 23, 2022)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> THAY '' DO '' EXIST !!!! LO lo LO  i KNEW IT......



In a Phantasy....


----------



## dasberger (Nov 23, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1738421
> View attachment 1738420
> 1940 Elgin, 4-Star Sport Model.



THE bike for those tires... nice!


----------



## dasberger (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## JRE (Nov 23, 2022)

My 1937 Shelby Airflow and the newest project 1936 Hawtjorn Fastback


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 30, 2022)

*White Wall Wednesday ..



*


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## blasterracing (Nov 30, 2022)

One of my favorites.


----------



## phantom (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Tony M (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## saladshooter (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 7, 2022)

Alot of pretty bikes, here's some not so pretty.


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 7, 2022)

one of my bikes


----------



## John Gailey (Dec 7, 2022)

.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## saladshooter (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 7, 2022)

MY FRIEND.!
Sammy Congrats.! F..T.(1)... 🤝✌️🤝✌️




            👏👏👏🥰✌️🤝✌️


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 7, 2022)

Owner Mi querido Hijo.!!!..



🙏✌️🤝💓✌️🤝🙏


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## mike j (Dec 14, 2022)

...


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 14, 2022)

A few years back when building a store in Atlanta, riding around inside Phipps Plaza at midnight.  🤣


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## phantom (Dec 14, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> A few years back when building a store in Atlanta, riding around inside Phipps Plaza at midnight.  🤣
> 
> View attachment 1751146
> View attachment 1751147



Phipps Plaza use to be a nice area of Atlanta. Now there are a couple muggings, car jacks and shootings on a weekly basis.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 14, 2022)

phantom said:


> Phipps Plaza use to be a nice area of Atlanta. Now there are a couple muggings, car jacks and shootings on a weekly basis.



spill over from Lenox and that stupid MARTA station.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 14, 2022)

_*At a *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* ride a while back ... Whitewalls here there everywhere
. *_


----------



## phantom (Dec 14, 2022)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1751218
> 
> _*At a *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* ride a while back ... Whitewalls here there everywhere
> . *_





cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1751218
> 
> _*At a *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* ride a while back ... Whitewalls here there everywhere
> . *_



Wow....if that happened around here everyone of them would have a citation on it, providing there is a no bicycles/skateboards beyond this point sign.


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 14, 2022)

Original paint Shelby Nonose


----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 14, 2022)

Kramai88 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1738392



What year is yours? I have a 39 in rough shape.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 14, 2022)

1948 Schwinn


----------



## Kramai88 (Dec 14, 2022)

Two Wheeler said:


> What year is yours? I have a 39 in rough shape.



That one is a 35


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 14, 2022)

One of my favorites is this 41.


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 14, 2022)

Some real beautiful bikes,  cool thread !!!!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 14, 2022)

1817cent said:


> One of my favorites is this 41.
> 
> View attachment 1751457



One of the nicest paint combinations,  love this bike !


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## buck hughes (Jan 4, 2023)

Colson double eagle


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jan 4, 2023)

SALUDOS @ TODOS.!!!...🤝✌️🤝



EL DUO DINAMICO.! FROM THE GREATEST.! CLEVELAND..OH.!✌️🤝🙌🤝✌️👏👏👏

TOO RIDE AROUND, THE BEAUTIFUL.! CITY OF, PITTSBURGH....PA.! We Looveee it...

WAS A BLESS.!!!🙏🙌🙏



BTW....Mi hijo querido & ME..✌️🥰🤝


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## mrg (Jan 4, 2023)

41 Western Tire Golden Zeppher


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Wednesday at 12:16 PM)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Wednesday at 2:02 PM)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Wednesday at 2:56 PM)

1951 Phantom


----------



## cyclingday (Wednesday at 2:59 PM)




----------



## tripple3 (Wednesday at 3:34 PM)

That Henderson is Awesome Marty! Love it!!!
Happy White-wall-Wins-day!


----------



## Misterotis (Wednesday at 4:09 PM)

61 frame


----------



## Freqman1 (Wednesday at 6:40 PM)




----------



## mrg (Wednesday at 7:10 PM)

CWC Hawthorn All American with Wards Supreme WW


----------

